# another 3D printed arrow saw



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks great. Don’t suppose you’d want to share the STL’s. Thanks


----------



## rickyglezfdez (May 9, 2015)

Yo quiero uno de muestra 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

The first printed parts just off the printer, dremel holder. Its printed in draft mode just to check for fitment


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

everything is printed now, i just need to get the 3" cutting disc


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

quinnjalan said:


> Looks great. Don’t suppose you’d want to share the STL’s. Thanks


no problem, just let me test it and see if it works as it should. I just finished printing it, so far it looks good but maybe after i use it for a while i need to change some things


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

THIS is AWESOME, you should sell them!


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Tagged. I’m with [mention]buttercup [/mention] I’d totally buy one. That’s RAD. Well done!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svivian (Dec 7, 2021)

I would buy one as well


----------



## Rslong864 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mexican 3D said:


> after retiring from archery for about 15 years, i am back at it. during this time i sold or gave away all my stuff. so, i was needing an arrow saw since i like to assemble my own arrows.
> 
> now, i own a shop where i have 3d printers and CNC routers, so the only logical thing to do was design and make a saw. I will be using my dremel with a 3" disc. I already have everything, so the cost is basically zero, just the printing material, which is relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


Outstanding work!


----------



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

I would be interested in one of them myself. Very nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuotcon289 (Nov 15, 2019)

That thing looks awesome!


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome! If you share the files that would be even better!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That is really nice! Design the mounts to work with 80/20 and then you don’t have to worry about alignment.


----------



## RyanBon (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeeze man, nice design... looks great! You should put that up on one of the paid sites like thingiverse!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> That is really nice! Design the mounts to work with 80/20 and then you don’t have to worry about alignment.



great idea!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

finally had some time to finish putting it together, and cut a couple arrows just to test it. So far i like it, it cut clean and then i squared the end with the sandpaper jig. now if only i had time to put together at least 6 arrows before the weekend.... 

since i had most of this already printed, i just screwed it to a leftover board i had... but next prototype will be to mount on a 8020 aluminium extrusion as someone suggested, it will make aligning everything much easier....


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks amazing! Well done sir!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

RyanBon said:


> Jeeze man, nice design... looks great! You should put that up on one of the paid sites like thingiverse!


thanx! but since i dont plan on selling these, i will upload to thingiverse for free...


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Mexican 3D said:


> thanx! but since i dont plan on selling these, i will upload to thingiverse for free...


That's awesome! Pleaw update here when you do! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svivian (Dec 7, 2021)

Please take my money lol that thing is awesome. Even designed a crap catcher on the side.


----------



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

Please me know when it’s uploaded I got to have one. Your awesome thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTminer (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome work!


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

Mexican 3D said:


> no problem, just let me test it and see if it works as it should. I just finished printing it, so far it looks good but maybe after i use it for a while i need to change some things


Following thread. It looks great. Can't wait to see it on the aluminum track. As many have said you can take my money also. However, I'd like to print it myself as my printer is currently collecting dust and I like to exercise it every now and again. Thanks


----------



## PBinLA (Jan 3, 2022)

Simply amazing


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

so i finally got to assemble my arrows, and while weighting the shafts or points, they roll off the scale... 5 minutes designing, 30 in the printer, and now i can weight them no problem...the points go in the hole inside the support, but i might do a small box or cup in there


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Just want to say this is the motor they use for arrow saw (the expensive arrow saw) https://www.amazon.com/Enduro-Sewin...643123645&sprefix=sewing+motor,aps,134&sr=8-2 . Maybe you could design a mount to fit this motor ?


----------



## TheLoamRanger (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice work on the saw. I planned on doing something similar...eventually.

If your Dremel is anything like mine, then there is an EZ twist nose cap that threads on. I haven't checked perpendicularity from the threaded shoulder to the spindle, but I assumed it would be a good starting point for alignment - simply thread the Dremel into a threaded block and you'd probably be close enough.









(Photo Credit: Home Depot)


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Outstanding work. Way better than the one I slapped together. Bought a 3D printed Dremel holder off Amazon which cracked after I screwed it down too tight. If I ever get a printer of my own, I'm totally gonna get your design off the thingaverse.


----------



## 20Yarder (Jun 18, 2021)

That is AWESOME!!! Great job!!!


----------



## vincentn1818 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thats awesome!


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the first yahoo to post about his 3D Printed Arrows 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## AzrielUtsig (12 mo ago)

Waiting on the STL's if you get a chance to upload them, please link!  This is a great idea!


----------



## Busetim (11 mo ago)

Mexican 3D said:


> after retiring from archery for about 15 years, i am back at it. during this time i sold or gave away all my stuff. so, i was needing an arrow saw since i like to assemble my own arrows.
> 
> now, i own a shop where i have 3d printers and CNC routers, so the only logical thing to do was design and make a saw. I will be using my dremel with a 3" disc. I already have everything, so the cost is basically zero, just the printing material, which is relatively cheap.
> 
> ...





Mexican 3D said:


> great idea!!
> View attachment 7542568


absolutly amazing. If you ever decide to sell them I’d like to be included. First in line would really be great


----------



## Spooled85 (Jan 5, 2022)

Damn, I need to get into the 3D printer game!! Nice work!


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Wish i had a printer and knew how to use it, great work and yes you could my and others money!


----------



## titansfan2104 (Jul 15, 2011)

AzrielUtsig said:


> Waiting on the STL's if you get a chance to upload them, please link!  This is a great idea!


I'm waiting on those stls as well. 😄


----------



## TDbucks1 (11 mo ago)

Awesome job! Take my money too. Somebody needs to start selling these things.


----------



## Mrcjd2001 (Dec 6, 2020)

Very very cool!! I need a printer!!!


----------



## BowChuck (10 mo ago)

Impressed! Wondering what model dremel best fits your jig. Just the standard 300?


----------



## speedevil (Nov 14, 2020)

Watching this one with interest. Looks well-designed and very functional.


----------



## MR10 (Apr 1, 2021)

+1 ....Great work! Can't wait for the file release!


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

Would you be willin


Mexican 3D said:


> after retiring from archery for about 15 years, i am back at it. during this time i sold or gave away all my stuff. so, i was needing an arrow saw since i like to assemble my own arrows.
> 
> now, i own a shop where i have 3d printers and CNC routers, so the only logical thing to do was design and make a saw. I will be using my dremel with a 3" disc. I already have everything, so the cost is basically zero, just the printing material, which is relatively cheap.
> 
> ...



Do you happen to have the 3D files to share?


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Amazing work man!


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice. I'm considering a 3D printer. I know nothing about them. Can you use really tough stuff like ABS?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This is awesome, My son printed me some peep sights a while back,


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

This is awesome. Any updates? I just got a cheap ebay saw that works well but what I really like about this one, and it's silly, but the cutting side is on the right. Im left handed, and this would be more southpaw friendly than the other way around like my saw is. 

BT


----------



## haggisbasher17 (2 mo ago)

Nice work, I will definitely print this if you share the files


----------



## NOMADSS (3 mo ago)

Any of you guys who can 3D print want to help a new archer with one of them brackets/Arrow holders, so I can weigh my arrows on my reloading scales? Thanks in advance


----------



## AzureSkydiver (Sep 13, 2021)

Wouldn't taking a pair of scissors to a pool noodle achieve the same goal of making a lightweight arrow holder?


----------



## John35 (May 26, 2021)

Looks awesome. Add a vacuum attachment for the carbon dust. Thanks for sharing.


----------

